# Anchors



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

Do you all use anchors for kayak fishing? I go out in the Chesapeake, so I would need something for that. I bought a 5lb folding anchor. The only problem is installing some sort of system to use it. I've tried using it once by just clipping it to the side but soon realized that was a bad idea when the line went tight and nearly flipped me. So I picked up 2 socket eyes and a cleat at the boat store and was thinking of running the anchor to the front or back. Which way would be advisable? Or should I scrap that idea all together and go with another system?


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

http://kayakkevin.com/anchorriggingpage.html


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey Kevin about how much line on the average do you think we should have on hand for all around the bay, 50'-100' ?


----------



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

Cinderblock and clothes line.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Erie Warrior said:


> Cinderblock and clothes line.


you need to get wit dah program


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Erie Warrior said:


> Cinderblock and clothes line.



Hey , if it works ,... don't fix it !!

It depends on the amount of current.
Personally , I think that a cinderblock is too heavy to lug out in a kayak , and later to retrieve it. I'll stick with my #3 , or #5 pound folding anchor.

Fishwander


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I use a 2# window weight and 3 foot of heavy chain, 50 of rope.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

BIG FINN said:


> Hey Kevin about how much line on the average do you think we should have on hand for all around the bay, 50'-100' ?


i think you should be good with 50'. that first pic is my anchor set up at the shoals. the line on the left is 100' and on the right is 30'.


----------



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

Erie Warrior said:


> Cinderblock and clothes line.


Kidding. I have found that an anchor chain is helpful. I rarely use it, but if I do, I want to stay put.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Erie Warrior said:


> Cinderblock and clothes line.


Yeah , I knew that you were kidding... but you made the point of "different strokes for different folks" . And my point was ,... "whatever works" for ya given the water current.

I have heard of using window weights and chain before on another forum ; as well as using just the chain to slow down the drift, and continue moving . Using just the chain as a drogue to slow down the drift adds versatility to an already simple system.

Fishwander


----------



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

clothesline? Brilliant!

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/__jFgOqdirRY/Sp_3nME9y0I/AAAAAAAACkc/j0YBZw1s5vg/s400/brilliant_medium.jpg


----------



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

Also off topic but lol my name is kevin too. haha


----------



## hcubed (Oct 21, 2010)

*Anchor Trolly*

I have been using an anchor trolly like the one shown in Kevin's link for a whiile now. It has worked great for me.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

erie warrior said:


> cinderblock and clothes line.




you too!:d


----------

